# Sharptail Success?



## Iowa Farmer (Jun 30, 2003)

How has the hunting been? Just checking in my Pheasant/Sharptail hunt is only 3 weeks away. Curious as to the number of birds people are seeing, both Pheasants and Sharptails.

We will be hunting the Bowman area. I'm really excited for an opportunity on Sharptails. Never been into them. Would love to scare a covey of Hun's too.

What are folks reporting about Sharptail success?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

All my buds are telling me about the hordes of grouse they're seeing and I am sitting on the damn combine for at least another week. How did the beans do in Iowa? Short crop here.


----------



## Duckskinner (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't know about anywhere else, but I have been seeing grouse everywhere. I spent the last two days calling yotes and everywhere we made a set there were grouse. We made alot of sets.


----------



## dakota_native (May 6, 2003)

hello, just wanted to say hi and to let ya know that we have been seeing up to and over 200 birds each time we go out.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Northwest North Dakota Grouse Report, after a few weeks of gettin the crap pounded out of em, the grouse are gettin awfull weary. They either get up out of range or they are buried in pheasant type of cover, waist to chest deep. The poor dog got an absolute work out on saturday.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The grouse are in the evasion mode now, but I got even yesterday. Had a hour to kill so I went roostering. As I drove down a dirt section line grouse were getting up right beside the pickup. Got to my cattail and loaded the shotgun and looked back down the road, one more was rising about 200 yds away. Walked around the truck, let the pup out, glanced up and that sucker was right over me. He crashed a bit in front of truck, and when pup fetched him up, a second one rose. Two down in twenty steps. Walked 100 yds on the edge of the corn and got #3. Makes up for opener at Pettibone.


----------



## mhprecht (Oct 13, 2003)

Dick,

It's days like that when all seems right in the world.

I'm sitting here half a world away envying you and living vicariously through everyone else's adventures.

Next year I hope to be looking down the barrel of a shotgun at a few grouse myself.


----------

